# 2006 Nissan Sentra problems turning over



## samosley (Jan 20, 2015)

So I just bought a used '06 Nissan Sentra (1.8L) with about 125,000 miles and I am having an issue where I turn my key, the car WANTS to start (you can hear it trying to turn over) however it takes about 2-3 times before it turns over- other than that, it runs great, handles great. Now in doing research it sounds like the fuel pump regulator issue other are having but I'm not too sure. Being a 21 y/o college student with a car payments now, I can't afford just to take it to the shop. I'd rather get some input and give them an idea.. 

Thank you!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I can appreciate your financial limitations, but you can't isolate a problem with doing some diagnostic tests. You "could" have a fuel pump issue, but there are a lot of other things that can cause this. There have been a number of hard starting issues caused by head gasket failures on the 1.8L. Camshaft and crankshaft position sensors are a common failure. An improperly working IACV/AAC valve could cause this, as well as something as simple as work spark plugs, which would have been due for replacement at 105,000 miles.
If the fuel pump/regulator is suspect, the only way to find out if it is the problem is to install a fuel pressure test gauge and see if the pressure is within manufacturer specs, especially when the incident occurs. 
Spark plugs are simple enough to check.
A bad cam position sensor or crank position sensor sensor would result in a no spark issue during the incident. 
If you do decide to bight the bullet and replace the pump, I would highly recommend you get a genuine Nissan fuel pump; aftermarket pumps tend to be unreliable and even faulty right out of the box.


----------

